
Spymaster behind the capture of Adolf Eichmann dies aged 92 - longdefeat
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/23/israeli-spymaster-behind-capture-eichmann-dies
======
MordodeMaru
Is there any good read/documentary on Eichmann capture operation?

